# Catskill Mountain House



## Broken Agate (Sep 23, 2020)

I was looking through Google's vast files of vintage photos of "Old West" America, and happened upon this: Catskill Mountains - Kaaterskill Hotel

Built in 1824 by a bunch of merchants?? They have GOT to be kidding! I guess merchants all went to architecture school in those days, because that's just the sort of skill you need when you're in the business of buying and selling stuff. And also, merchants need huge hotels because...er...wait, why would merchants build a hotel? Wouldn't an office building be more useful?

Note  the railroad tracks nearby, obviously dug  out of the muck  of a bloody  great mud flow, with the result that they are in the bottom of a trench.

Note the ridiculous story attached to this building, which involves all of the usual excuses for why such a magnificent-- and very expensive-- structure failed and had to be set on fire. Wars are not only meant for the destruction of technology, but to provide a reason for millions of people to be called away from home, or to be otherwise occupied, so that later it can be said that there was nobody to maintain the architecture.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 23, 2020

http://www.catskillarchive.com/mtnhouse/
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catskill_Mountain_House
These links provides a bit more information, but it's still puzzling. Merchants held a ball to raise money to construct a hotel ... Anyone buying that?


----------



## Chince (Sep 24, 2020)

interesting find. it only really makes sense to me if the 'merchants' werent very smart but had money. if they had money they could hire whoever to make whatever in the middle of nowhere. Could they have been stupid enough to think it would be a good 'return on investment'? i doubt it, but thats how my brain rationalizes that story... Doesnt seem like the most likely answer...

The tracks look pretty 'robust' as well, possible risky guess for future development that eventually didnt come to fruition?

edit: holy shit... the backstory involves a, "Fried Chicken War"?? i ... am lost for words


----------

